# Echo prime 2 feedback



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have one? Review?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Very light, very crisp....a bad ass rod. The tarpon weights are solid too. Ask Dave Chouinard, he's been bending those sticks on poons for a few weeks now.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. How would it compare to the first gen Orvis recon in an 8wt?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've heard good things from people I trust.

Reached out for an opinion on the Sage Maverick and got a response that I should look at the Echo Prime 2.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

mpl1978 said:


> Thanks for the reply. How would it compare to the first gen Orvis recon in an 8wt?


Couldn't comment on the Recon


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Prime 2 8wt or the on sale hardy Zephrus sws 8wt for 400? I’m torn


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've thrown the Prime 2 8wt with Dave and it's a really light on the swing 8wt rod, very true tracking and I really like to own one for a backwater mangrove and dock fishing rod, or close shot sight casting to redfish or gator trout with that rod. It's really fun to cast and will track true and throw beautiful cast to 50ft, maybe 60ft, but really shines from 20-40ft. For me, the 8wt Prime 2 is not a distance rod, but ridiculously accurate for close range shots. As mentioned above, Dave may be doing good on tarpon with the bigger rod, which tends to get stiffer and maybe why he can get some good distance with it. I'm not sure if that was the "secret weapon" he used (he called it an experimental rod, which I tried and it was nice) during a 11wt distance casting competition that we were both in, which he placed with it (I think 2nd place).

There is the Orvis Recon and the new Recon 2. The Recon was made with the older "Hydros" blank and what I'm gathering from the Recon 2 is it's still uses the Hydros mandrels and lamination layup, but it uses the new resins from the H3 series, so it's slightly faster but recovers quicker, and still has slightly more flex than the H2 (which is very fast), but with a lesser quality components than the H2 or H3 series. That's how they help to keep cost down. The Recon is a light and fast rod with feel. It's a good all-around stick for the money and makes a good flats rod with finesse kind of feel to it for spotted sea trout, slot reds, ladyfish, spanish macks, bonefish, etc.

The 8wt SWS Zephyrus is just a superior quality rod with quality components and attention to detail. It has one of the nicest packaging and rod tube I've seen. Comes with large recoil stripping guides, which I like with line is all over the deck and also has recoil snake guides. It has more butt section to it for lifting than both rods above and is still a very fast rod (not extra fast like an Igniter) with still lots of feel and feedback to it and has no problems loading up for a 30ft shot or bombing the line out there 70-90ft (if someone is capible of those types of casts). It will handle intermediate sink lines very good and is a tough rod and very durable. The 9wt ver is one of my favorite 9wts I've own. The 8wt ver is slightly softer in the 4pcs but the 8'10" 1pcs is just as fast. If you can get the 8'10" 4pc instead of the 9', then that would be the rod to get for boat fishing. Both are great rods for snook, bonita, stripers, bull reds, small tarpon, permit, etc. In other words, it has some backbone and has the capability to throwing slightly larger or heavier flies than some other rods..

Overall, the Prime 2 is the lightest on the swing but a short shot rod and ridiculously fun to throw on shot shots and is seriously accurate on those short shots. The Recon is a good all around rod that is great in the middle distances and longer shots on the flats and it's nice and light on the feel and has very good feedback. The Recon 2 will be a slightly faster rod than the Recon and will have quicker recovery. The 9ft SWS Zephyrus is a great all around rod, still light on the swing, but has more feel in the upper mid ranges and can still punch a line out there. It can carry slightly heavier lines better than the prev rods, handles sink lines great and is a great all around saltwater rod boat rod with slightly more lifting power than the other rods I mentioned here. The 8'10" has slightly less distance capability than the 9ft, but will cast and fight fish with more authority. The quality of components on that rod is far superior than the other rods mentioned.

Below is a pic I took of the rod that Andy Mills and I were playing with when they 1st came out with it back in 2015. Very sweet all around saltwater rod!










It would be impossible to try out all 3 rods side by side with same line and same reel to really feel the difference, since I don't know of any shops that carries all 3 rods. But if you are able to bring a reel loaded with your line (but remember, not all lines work well with all rods) and try out what you can to help your decision.

Ted Haas


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ted,

As always, your input is truly appreciated. I will be primarily using the 8wt for general flats fishing but mostly for bones in south Florida. Based on your input, I think the hardy especially with it being on sale is the most versatile and has best components. 
The axiom 2 is also on sale- only wiggled it though. The reviews on the axiom x seem to say it has a heavier swing weight but effective.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> Prime 2 8wt or the on sale hardy Zephrus sws 8wt for 400? I’m torn


Where are you seeing the Hardy for $400 please?


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

There are some new ones on eBay


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I threw one a few months ago and I was very impressed. Sorry to sound obnoxious but backing was no issue whatsoever, maybe two false casts. I would throw it for distance anytime. I am usually on either a cross current or a H2 (8wt). It was lighter than the cross current and maybe a little tip-faster. Maybe a little less return. It was very similar to the H2. I was impressed, although I know very little about them.

TR


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> There are some new ones on eBay


Thank you


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

which rod? The prime or hardy?



TR. said:


> I threw one a few months ago and I was very impressed. Sorry to sound obnoxious but backing was no issue whatsoever, maybe two false casts. I would throw it for distance anytime. I am usually on either a cross current or a H2 (8wt). It was lighter than the cross current and maybe a little tip-faster. Maybe a little less return. It was very similar to the H2. I was impressed, although I know very little about them.
> 
> TR


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

mpl1978 said:


> which rod? The prime or hardy?


Sorry, Prime.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Reviving this old thread. Some good info/thoughts above, just curious about any additional opinions now that the rod has been out for a bit. Especially interested in hearing from people who also have cast the Sage Maverick and how the two compare.


----------

